# slotcar races



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello Race Fan On Sat March 7 Th And On Sat March 28 We Will Be Holding Races At Park Lane Hobbies In Dyer Indiana Heres What We Will Be Running Afx Magnatraction Cars Must Have A Nascar Body Only/ 2 Class Will Be Tomy Srt Cars Must Have A Road Race Bodys Only/ 3rd Class Will Be Modifiaed Tjets With Slip On Silicones Only No Foam Tires/ 4 Class Will Be Lifelikes Nascar Bodys Only And Slip On Silicones For Any Info Please Call Me Darrell At 219-801-0785 And Starting Times Will Be At 3:00 Pm Central Time And Entry Fee Will Be 10.00 Thank You Honda27


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

bump bump


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*slotcar races Dyer Indiana*



honda27 said:


> Hello Race Fan On Sat March 7 Th And On Sat March 28 We Will Be Holding Races At Park Lane Hobbies In Dyer Indiana Heres What We Will Be Running Afx Magnatraction Cars Must Have A Nascar Body Only/ 2 Class Will Be Tomy Srt Cars Must Have A Road Race Bodys Only/ 3rd Class Will Be Modifiaed Tjets With Slip On Silicones Only No Foam Tires/ 4 Class Will Be Lifelikes Nascar Bodys Only And Slip On Silicones For Any Info Please Call Me Darrell At 219-801-0785 And Starting Times Will Be At 3:00 Pm Central Time And Entry Fee Will Be 10.00 Thank You Honda27


Daryll , 
please also post the address for folks to google and locate the hobby shop ! Can't recall address and can't get there without it. I know i sure plan to make it baring any crazy weather.

Dennis:woohoo::woohoo::wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Slotcar Races At Park Lane Hobbies*

Hello We Are Holding Slotcar Races At Park Lane Hobbies At 1080 East Joliet Street In Dyer Ind It Is Located Next To The Dairy Queen For Info Please Call Me Darrell At 219-801-0785 Or Joanna At 219-322-1123 Thank You Hope To See Alot Of You Slot Heads There.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

I will be there.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

bump bump


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

bump bump


----------

